
Live View from Haleakalā Crater, Maui - cookingoils
https://elliott.computer/view-of-haleakala-crater/
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://www.nps.gov/customcf/webcam/dsp_webcam_image.cfm?id=...](https://www.nps.gov/customcf/webcam/dsp_webcam_image.cfm?id=81B46134-1DD8-B71B-0BC775E2642DA83A)

